# My 2 spds



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

My 65 lime & 67 Deluxe


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 22, 2020)

Love that slick on the green one.


----------



## mrg (Jan 24, 2020)

Probably should have a yellow oval slick but the Schwinn repos ride much better than a 55 yr old tire and I ride my long frames.


----------



## vastingray (Jan 24, 2020)

Awesome pair


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 25, 2020)

Awesome They are in great orig. cond.


----------

